
Vesper grabs $15M to build a durable low-power mic that listens forever - seycombi
https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/09/vesper-grabs-15m-to-build-a-durable-low-power-mic-that-listens-forever/?ncid=rss
======
samuellb
Technology improvements are good, but all these sensors in devices scare me,
especially in network-connected stuff. Let's say someone exploits and modifies
the firmware to trigger on the word "confidential" and then upload the
recordings to some server of the attackers choice. Or hides a modified device
in someones office/home/etc.

Of course, that's not at all specific to IoT or voice-triggered microphones.
Laptops and phones have large batteries and are regularly recharged so they
could be exploited as well.

